# Can you identify this Craftsman/Husqvarna ??



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

From the model number it's likely this Canadian Craftsman was built by Husqvarna. Any idea what model it might be and year ?? C944.52750


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks to be made my by roper with a newer briggs


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I AM guessing late 70's into early 80's. did you go and get yourself another project there BROTHER FROG.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I posted this for a guy in the Craftsman section trying to ID it.
Just givin' a brother a hand.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I posted this for a guy in the Craftsman section trying to ID it.
> Just givin' a brother a hand.


 all right, I will let it slide.


----------

